# أين التثليث هنا ؟ هذا سر النص لو 3 21-22



## الشهاب الثاقب3 (5 يونيو 2011)

*إنجيل لوقا 3*​*21** وَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا. وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي انْفَتَحَتِ السَّمَاءُ،*

*22 **وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ *

*السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ، بِكَ سُرِرْتُ**».*　
　
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*الان*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]　[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*الآب ينادى من السماء ابنى الحبيب بك سررت -**1*[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*2 - **الروح القدس نازل من السماء بهيئه جسميه مثل الحمامه ( التجسد الثانى ) لماذا هذا التجسد ولما حدث انفصال عنه فيما بعد*[/FONT]

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*3- الابن على الارض متجسد *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*　*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*اذن لا يوجد اتحاد بين الثلاثه و يوجد انفصال وكل واحد أخر *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*بالنسبه لبعضهم فأين التثليث ؟؟؟*[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يونيو 2011)

> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*الروح القدس نازل من السماء بهيئه جسميه مثل الحمامه ( التجسد الثانى )*[/FONT][/FONT]


*تتك تجسد فى عنيك بيقولك على نزل هيئة جسمية 
دا ظهور يا بنى العزيز مش تجسد 
الذى تجسد هو الابن وليس الروح
*


> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*اذن لا يوجد اتحاد بين الثلاثه و يوجد انفصال وكل واحد أخر *[/FONT]
> [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*بالنسبه لبعضهم فأين التثليث ؟؟؟*[/FONT][/FONT]


*جبت اذن دى منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اولا انا ضد كلمة التثليث نهائيا 
ثانيا السؤال لحضرتك
فين فى النص بيقول ان الثلاثة منفصلين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يونيو 2011)

*دا الاخ موافى يا ابنى خليك ذكى وغير اسمك وطريقة كتابتك علشان منقفشكش اول لما تتدخل المنتدى
*


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يونيو 2011)

1\اين قيل انه يوجد انفصال؟
2\من قال لك ان هذا تجسد؟
بتتناقش فموضوع كبير زى دا ومش عارف الفرق بين الظهور والتجسد؟
عجبى...


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 يونيو 2011)

ليتك تأخذ الأمور بروية  

++ فهذا الظهور يؤكد الوجود ، فلا مجال لإنكار وجود الآب والإبن والروح القدس

هذه نقطة

++ النقطة الثانية هى إعتراضك على أنهم واحد ، بحجة أن الظهور شمل ثلاثة ، كلُ منهم فى هيئة مختلفة

وهنا نقول لسيادتك بأن الظهور المادى والسمع المادى ، لا يعنى أن الآب والإبن والروح القدس لهم طبيعة مادية ، بل روحانية خالصة منزهة عن كل مادة تعرضها للإنحصار فى مكان

وكما أن ظهور الله فى مكان لا يمنع وجوده فى كل مكان 

بل إن الله يتعامل فى نفس الوقت مع الملايين ، بدون أن يؤثر ذلك على وحدانيته ، بل وقد يعلن ذاته -  فى نفس الوقت – لأكثر من شخص فى أكثر من مكان ، بدون أن يعنى ذلك تعدده ، بل يظل هو هو بلا تغيير

لأن القوانين التى تحكمنا نحن ، لا تحكمه هو

ولذلك ، فهذا الظهور الإلهى ، الذى به يعلن الله عن حقائق خاصة به ، لا يمكن قياسها بالمقاييس البشرية

وكأننا قد أمسكنا الله فى أيدينا ، ونطبق عليه ما شاء لنا من قوانين

بل إنه هو القادر على كل شيئ ، وهو الذى يحكم القوانين ، ولا يسيطر عليه شيئ 

فالأصل فى خطأ فكرك ، هو تطبيق قوانين المادة على الله الغير مادى

ناسياً قدرته على فعل كل شيئ

فتعدد ظهور أقانيمه فى هذا المشهد ، لا يمكن إتخاذها حجة على إنفصال الأقانيم 

فهم ثلاثة أقانيم ، وهم الله الواحد 

وهذه هى طبيعة الله كما أعلنها هو 
ونحن نؤمن به ، ليس لأننا أمسكنا به وفحصناه بطرقنا البشرية ، بل لأننا نثق فى صدقه وفى قدرته على عمل كل شيئ

فنحن نتلامس مع قدرته الغير محدودة ، وأنه هو صانع المعجزات وحده


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يونيو 2011)

الشهاب الثاقب3 قال:


> *إنجيل لوقا 3*​*21** وَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا. وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي انْفَتَحَتِ السَّمَاءُ،*
> 
> *22 **وَنَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ بِهَيْئَةٍ جِسْمِيَّةٍ مِثْلِ حَمَامَةٍ. وَكَانَ صَوْتٌ مِنَ *
> 
> ...



انت يا اخى العزيز
مع احترامى لكلامك لكن حللتها كده بمزاجك

اولا ماهى مهمه يوحنا المعمدان (يحيى )
مهمه المعمدان انه قال عن نفسه 
انا اعمدكم بماء للتوبة. ولكن الذي يأتي بعدي هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان احمل حذاءه. هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار. الذي رفشه في يده وسينقي بيدره ويجمع قمحه الى المخزن. واما التبن فيحرقه بنار لا تطفأ

يوحنا المعمدان وجميع النبؤات كانت تقول انه المسيح موجود ولكن من هو المسيح
يجب ان يكون هناك علامه تعرف الناس من هو المسيح


وهذه شهاده يوحنا لاثبات من هو المسيح
يوحنا 1: 32 وشهد يوحنا قائلا اني قد رأيت الروح نازلا مثل حمامة من السماء فاستقر عليه 

يوحنا 3: 25 وحدثت مباحثة من تلاميذ يوحنا مع يهود من جهة .التطهير

يوحنا 3: 26 فجاءوا الى يوحنا وقالوا له يا معلّم هوذا الذي كان معك في عبر الاردن الذي انت قد شهدت له هو يعمد والجميع يأتون اليه

يوحنا 3: 27 اجاب يوحنا وقال لا يقدر انسان ان يأخذ شيئا ان لم يكن قد أعطي من السماء

يوحنا 4: 1 فلما علم الرب ان الفريسيين سمعوا ان يسوع يصيّر ويعمد تلاميذ اكثر من يوحنا

يوحنا 5: 33 انتم ارسلتم الى يوحنا فشهد للحق

يوحنا 5: 36 واما انا فلي شهادة اعظم من يوحنا. لان الاعمال التي اعطاني الآب لاكمّلها هذه الاعمال بعينها التي انا اعملها هي تشهد لي ان الآب قد ارسلني 

اذا فنزول الحمامه ما هو الا رمز لكى يعرف الناس من هو المسيح 
وفى اشيعاء من قبل المسيح بفترة زمنيه كبيره قال 


1 روح السيد الرب عليّ لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق وللماسورين بالاطلاق. 2 لانادي بسنة مقبولة للرب وبيوم انتقام لالهنا لأعزي كل النائحين 3 لاجعل لنائحي صهيون لأعطيهم جمالا عوضا عن الرماد ودهن فرح عوضا عن النوح ورداء تسبيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسة
أشع 61: 1 _ 5)​


----------



## القسيس محمد (5 يونيو 2011)

هو راح فين شكله اتبخر


----------



## apostle.paul (5 يونيو 2011)

*طيب بالنسبة انه اطرد لانه ليه اكثر من عضوية
تعالى اشرحلك 
اول خطا لاهوتى بشع هو انك قولت على ظهور الروح بهيئة جسمية انه تجسد
فى حين ان اول شروط التجسد ان يكون جسدا حقيقا باتحاد طبائعى اقنومى غير قابل للانفصال 
اما الظهور هو اعلان للغير مدرك فى شئ مدرك لهدف معين ولرسالة محددة
كما حدث مع ظهورت الله الابن فى العهد القديم لموسى مثلا
فهل نطلق على ظهور الله فى العليقة لموسى تجسد؟؟؟؟
لا يطلق ظهور وهكذا ظهر الروح القدس على شكل جسمى 
ليه ظهر الروح
لان فى الوقت دا استعلن يسوع كمسيا ممسوح بروح الله لخلاص البشر 
فيشهد الروح للناس كلهم بان يسوع هذا قد مسح بالروح 
**فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِيًا عَلَيْهِ،*
*وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً هذَا هُوَ ابْني الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ*
*وشهد شهد يوحنا بان هذا هو الذى سيعمد بالروح القدس وهذا هو ابن الله حامل خطايا العالم
**32 وَشَهِدَ يُوحَنَّا قَائلاً: «إِنِّي قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ.*
*33 وَأَنَا لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُهُ، لكِنَّ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي لأُعَمِّدَ بِالْمَاءِ، ذَاكَ قَالَ لِي: الَّذِي تَرَى الرُّوحَ نَازِلاً وَمُسْتَقِرًّا عَلَيْهِ، فَهذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يُعَمِّدُ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.*
*34 وَأَنَا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ وَشَهِدْتُ أَنَّ هذَا هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ»
القضية الاخرى 
منفصلين ولا متحدين؟؟؟
نخلى الكتاب يرد على حضرتك
**أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ 
**صَدِّقُونِي أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ
** فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ يَكُونُ دَمُ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي بِرُوحٍ أَزَلِيٍّ
**وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي
الخلاصة/
الابن فى الاب وفى حضنه كائن
**اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ
الروح القدس هو
1-روح الابن الازلى الذى به قدم ذاته لله الاب
2-روح الاب الازلى الذى ينبثق من عند الاب 
اب فى ابن فى روح قدس 
اب ارسل ومسح
ابن تجسد ومُسح
روح به تمت المسحة 
وهذا هو الثيؤفانيا
ثيؤ يعنى الله
فانيا يعنى الظهور
ثيؤفانيا يعنى الظهور الالهى 
**
*


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (8 يونيو 2011)

*والله انها لهرطقة وان الهندوس وغيرهم لاكثر صراحة ووضوح من فكركم بكل صراحة يقول نعبد الشمس اله والقمر اله والعجل اله اما انتم فاختراع التثليث الذي لم ينطق به السيد المسيح ولا مره واحدة في اي موضع من ماوضع الاناجيل والتي توضع بين قوسيين او في بعض النسخ تكتب بلون احمر   ان كل دليل ياتي به لكم علي ان السيد المسيح بشر ومن سلاله البشر مثله كمثل ادم وغيره من البشر ولكن فضله الله بالرساله وكل المواقف تشهد في تعبيراتكم بان التثليث ثلاثة وليس واحد ولكن تضعون كل هذا خلف ظهوركم واليك بعض فقرات من الاناجيل توضح بان السيد المسيح يسجد لله ويعبد الله فكيف يسجد الله  لله *
انجيل لوقا الاصحاح الرابع . 6وَقَالَ لَهُ إِبْلِيسُ:«لَكَ أُعْطِي هذَا السُّلْطَانَ كُلَّهُ وَمَجْدَهُنَّ، لأَنَّهُ إِلَيَّ قَدْ دُفِعَ، وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهِ لِمَنْ أُرِيدُ. 7فَإِنْ سَجَدْتَ أَمَامِي يَكُونُ لَكَ الْجَمِيعُ». 8فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ:«اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! إِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ». 9ثُمَّ جَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَأَقَامَهُ عَلَى جَنَاحِ الْهَيْكَلِ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى أَسْفَلُ، 10لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ لِكَيْ يَحْفَظُوكَ، 11وَأَنَّهُمْ عَلَى أَيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ». 12فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«إِنَّهُ قِيلَ: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ». 13وَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ إِبْلِيسُ كُلَّ تَجْرِبَةٍ فَارَقَهُ إِلَى حِينٍ.   هذا هو الله يجرب من الشيطان وهل كان معه احد عيسي عن يعلم الناس لالا  كان وحده مع ابليس واسمع رد عيسي الي ابليس في كل مره    هل هذا ما تعتقده في الله  واليك دليل اخر علي ان المسيح ليس اله ولا حتي متحد مع الله انه مرسل من عند الله ((  
18وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُصَلِّي عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ كَانَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مَعَهُ. فَسَأَلَهُمْ قِائِلاً:«مَنْ تَقُولُ الْجُمُوعُ أَنِّي أَنَا؟» 19فَأَجَابُوا وَقَالوا:«يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ. وَآخَرُونَ: إِيلِيَّا. وَآخَرُونَ: إِنَّ نَبِيًّا مِنَ الْقُدَمَاءِ قَامَ». 20فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ:«مَسِيحُ اللهِ!». 21فَانْتَهَرَهُمْ وَأَوْصَى أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا ذلِكَ لأَحَدٍ، 22قَائِلاً:«إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».الادله كثيرة وكثيرة واقوال السيد المسيح كثيرة ولكن من يفهم ويعي


----------



## القسيس محمد (8 يونيو 2011)

محمد عبدالباقي قال:


> *خليك فى صلب الموضوع محدش طلب رايكCOLOR]*
> انجيل لوقا الاصحاح الرابع . 6وَقَالَ لَهُ إِبْلِيسُ:«لَكَ أُعْطِي هذَا السُّلْطَانَ كُلَّهُ وَمَجْدَهُنَّ، لأَنَّهُ إِلَيَّ قَدْ دُفِعَ، وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهِ لِمَنْ أُرِيدُ. 7فَإِنْ سَجَدْتَ أَمَامِي يَكُونُ لَكَ الْجَمِيعُ». 8فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ:«اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! إِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ». 9ثُمَّ جَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَأَقَامَهُ عَلَى جَنَاحِ الْهَيْكَلِ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى أَسْفَلُ، 10لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ لِكَيْ يَحْفَظُوكَ، 11وَأَنَّهُمْ عَلَى أَيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ». 12فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«إِنَّهُ قِيلَ: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ». 13وَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ إِبْلِيسُ كُلَّ تَجْرِبَةٍ فَارَقَهُ إِلَى حِينٍ.   هذا هو الله يجرب من الشيطان وهل كان معه احد عيسي عن يعلم الناس لالا  كان وحده مع ابليس واسمع رد عيسي الي ابليس في كل مره    هل هذا ما تعتقده في الله  واليك دليل اخر علي ان المسيح ليس اله ولا حتي متحد مع الله انه مرسل من عند الله ((
> 18وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُصَلِّي عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ كَانَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مَعَهُ. فَسَأَلَهُمْ قِائِلاً:«مَنْ تَقُولُ الْجُمُوعُ أَنِّي أَنَا؟» 19فَأَجَابُوا وَقَالوا:«يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ. وَآخَرُونَ: إِيلِيَّا. وَآخَرُونَ: إِنَّ نَبِيًّا مِنَ الْقُدَمَاءِ قَامَ». 20فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ:«مَسِيحُ اللهِ!». 21فَانْتَهَرَهُمْ وَأَوْصَى أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا ذلِكَ لأَحَدٍ، 22قَائِلاً:«إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».الادله كثيرة وكثيرة واقوال السيد المسيح كثيرة ولكن من يفهم ويعي




استاذ محمد اذا انت بتتكلم عن التجربه 
المسيح كان انسان كاملا 
ادم لم يتستطيع ان يتغلب على ابليس
لكن المسيح بحكمته تغلب عليه وابليس عندما ذهب خلف المسيح للجبل كان يريد ان يتاكد من شىء 
هل هذا هو فعلا الاتى ام لا 
======================================
بالنسبه للشق التانى
هل تعرف ما معنى كلمه المسيح او مسيح ؟
اذا جاوبتنى سارد عليك واذا لم تجاوبنى
فمعنى كده انك لا تريد الا الجدال الاعمى 
===================
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2011)

محمد عبدالباقي قال:


> *والله انها لهرطقة وان الهندوس وغيرهم لاكثر صراحة ووضوح من فكركم بكل صراحة يقول نعبد الشمس اله والقمر اله والعجل اله اما انتم فاختراع التثليث الذي لم ينطق به السيد المسيح ولا مره واحدة في اي موضع من ماوضع الاناجيل والتي توضع بين قوسيين او في بعض النسخ تكتب بلون احمر   ان كل دليل ياتي به لكم علي ان السيد المسيح بشر ومن سلاله البشر مثله كمثل ادم وغيره من البشر ولكن فضله الله بالرساله وكل المواقف تشهد في تعبيراتكم بان التثليث ثلاثة وليس واحد ولكن تضعون كل هذا خلف ظهوركم واليك بعض فقرات من الاناجيل توضح بان السيد المسيح يسجد لله ويعبد الله فكيف يسجد الله  لله *
> انجيل لوقا الاصحاح الرابع . 6وَقَالَ لَهُ إِبْلِيسُ:«لَكَ أُعْطِي هذَا السُّلْطَانَ كُلَّهُ وَمَجْدَهُنَّ، لأَنَّهُ إِلَيَّ قَدْ دُفِعَ، وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهِ لِمَنْ أُرِيدُ. 7فَإِنْ سَجَدْتَ أَمَامِي يَكُونُ لَكَ الْجَمِيعُ». 8فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ:«اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! إِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ». 9ثُمَّ جَاءَ بِهِ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَأَقَامَهُ عَلَى جَنَاحِ الْهَيْكَلِ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى أَسْفَلُ، 10لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ لِكَيْ يَحْفَظُوكَ، 11وَأَنَّهُمْ عَلَى أَيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ». 12فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«إِنَّهُ قِيلَ: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ». 13وَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ إِبْلِيسُ كُلَّ تَجْرِبَةٍ فَارَقَهُ إِلَى حِينٍ.   هذا هو الله يجرب من الشيطان وهل كان معه احد عيسي عن يعلم الناس لالا  كان وحده مع ابليس واسمع رد عيسي الي ابليس في كل مره    هل هذا ما تعتقده في الله  واليك دليل اخر علي ان المسيح ليس اله ولا حتي متحد مع الله انه مرسل من عند الله ((
> 18وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُصَلِّي عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ كَانَ التَّلاَمِيذُ مَعَهُ. فَسَأَلَهُمْ قِائِلاً:«مَنْ تَقُولُ الْجُمُوعُ أَنِّي أَنَا؟» 19فَأَجَابُوا وَقَالوا:«يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ. وَآخَرُونَ: إِيلِيَّا. وَآخَرُونَ: إِنَّ نَبِيًّا مِنَ الْقُدَمَاءِ قَامَ». 20فَقَالَ لَهُمْ:«وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ:«مَسِيحُ اللهِ!». 21فَانْتَهَرَهُمْ وَأَوْصَى أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا ذلِكَ لأَحَدٍ، 22قَائِلاً:«إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».الادله كثيرة وكثيرة واقوال السيد المسيح كثيرة ولكن من يفهم ويعي


*الفرق بيننا وبينك استاذ محمد اننا لما بنجيب نص فى قرآنك لاندعى فى أنفسنا العلم ونقوم بتفسره انما نأتى بتفسيره من كتبكم ونواجهكم بها أما أنتم فتفسرون النص على حسب هواكم ضاربين عرض الحائط بكل الآيات الأخرى والتى تفسر كل منها الأخرىوضاربين عرض الحائط بالتفسيرات المسيحية لنصوص الكتاب وهذا ليس من العلم فى شئ انما هو سفسطة
عموما قبل أن تسأل أن تناقش فى مواضيع جوهرية قى المسيحية مثل موضوع لاهوت المسيح يجب أن تكون لديك خلفية عما يأتى لأنه واضح أنك صفر اليدين فى المسيحية وانك مجرد ناقل لسفسطة الآخرين
1- مفهوم ابن الله فى الكتاب المقدس .
2- مفهوم التجسد الإلهى .
3- مفهوم عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد فى المسحية
وحينها يمكن أن تجادل مثل أى شخص عالم بالأمور حتى لاتكون مثل الجاهل الذى يدعى علما .
*


----------



## شهاب ثاقب (8 يونيو 2011)

رجاء فتح موضوع أخر للأخ محمد عبد الباقى


أما عن الموضوع الاساسى فأجمعت الردود عن أن تجسد الروح 

القدس فى هيئه جسميه مثل الحمامه كان ظهور فما قولكم فى 

أنكم تؤمنون أن المسيح الله الظاهر فى الجسد أزن وبما أن هزا 

تجسد فالروح القدس تجسد بالرغم من أن النص يصرح بتجسد الروح 

القدس فى هيئه جسميه أما للمسيح فلا نص يقول بزلك


----------



## حنا السرياني (8 يونيو 2011)

شهاب ثاقب قال:


> رجاء فتح موضوع أخر للأخ محمد عبد الباقى
> 
> 
> أما عن الموضوع الاساسى فأجمعت الردود عن أن تجسد الروح
> ...


 المساله باختصار يا اخ الشهاب
الروح القدس ضهر علي شكل حمامه و لم يتجسد او يتحد اقنوميا بالحمامه
فهناك فرق بين الضهور و التجسد
فالضهور هو لفتره موقته كما ضهر الرب لابراهيم و يعقوب في العهد القديم
و التجسد هو عباره عن اتحاد الاهوت بالنفس و الروح و الجسد البشري كاتجسد الرب يسوع
و بالرجوع الي النص الاصلي نري الاتي
καὶ καταβῆναι τὸ Πνεῦμα τὸ ῞Αγιον σωματικῷ, εἴδει ὡσεὶ περιστερὰν ἐπ᾿ αὐτόν, καὶ φωνὴν ἐξ οὐρανοῦ γενέσθαι λάγουσαν· σὺ εἶ ὁ υἱός μου ὁ ἀγαπητός, ἐν σοὶ εὐδόκησα
هنا استخدم كلمه σωματικῷ سوماتيكو اي بمعني بشكل مجسم
G4984
σωματικός
sōmatikos
so-mat-ee-kos'
From G4983; corporeal or physical: - bodily.
و اما عند التجسد اي الاتحاد نفسيا و روحيا يستخدم الوحي كلمه اخري
وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: الرب ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ،
 καὶ ὁμολογουμένως μέγα ἐστὶ τὸ τῆς εὐσεβείας μυστήριον· Θεὸς ἐφανερώθη ἐν σαρκί, ἐδικαιώθη ἐν Πνεύματι, ὤφθη ἀγγέλοις, ἐκηρύχθη ἐν ἔθνεσιν, ἐπιστεύθη ἐν κόσμῳ, ἀνελήμφθη ἐν δόξῃ. 
هنا نري كلمه اخري وهي ἐφανερώθη فانيروثون بمعني ادرك او تخذ جسدا


----------



## شهاب ثاقب (8 يونيو 2011)

*أ\ حنا كلامى واضح والنص واضح *

*النص لايقول أنه ظهور بالنسبه للروح القدس ولكن*

* يقول هيئه جسميه مثل الحمامه*

*أما عن النص الزى يقول الرب ظهر فى الجسد فهزا*

* اعلان صريح بأنه ظهور وليس تجسد فان قلتم*

* أن الرب تجسد وليس ظهور فعليكم الاثبات بنص *

*صريح يقول زلك وان قلتم أن تجسد الروح القدس*

* فى النص السابق ظهور وليس تجسد فعليكم ايضا *

*اثبات زلك بنص صريح ثم ندخل الى موضوع*

* الانفصال بعد زلك وشكر*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2011)

* 14  و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا* يوحنا 1: 14


----------



## شهاب ثاقب (8 يونيو 2011)

*الكلمه صار جسدا*

*ولم يقال الله صار جسدا أو الآب والابن والروح *

*القدس صار جسدا فهزا يدل على الانفصال *

*أولم **يقال المسيح صار جسدا وبعدين صار تدل *

*على **وجود انفصال عن الجسد قبل التجسد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2011)

شهاب ثاقب قال:


> *الكلمه صار جسدا*
> 
> *ولم يقال الله صار جسدا أو الآب والابن والروح *
> 
> ...



بسيطه يعنى انت عايز الكتاب المقدس يقلك ان الكلمة هو الله اتفضل النص أهوه اتعلم 


1   في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله* 2  هذا كان في البدء عند الله* 3  كل شيء به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان
يوحنا 1 : 1- 3

اذن الكلمة هو الله 
اذن الكلمة هو الخالق


----------



## حنا السرياني (8 يونيو 2011)

شهاب ثاقب قال:


> *أ\ حنا كلامى واضح والنص واضح *
> 
> *النص لايقول أنه ظهور بالنسبه للروح القدس ولكن*
> 
> ...


 اخي الحبيب انا قلت لك الروح القدس ضهر في شكل جسماني اي مادي 
و لم اقل ان الروح اتحد بالحمامه اقنوميا اي اتحد بنفس و روح و جسد الحمامه و النص اليوناني يوكد كلامي و لذلك نجد في الترجمات الانكليزيه مثل ترجمه الملك جيمس
KJV
  And the Holy Ghost descended in a bodily shape like a dove upon him, and a voice came from heaven, which said, Thou art my beloved Son; in thee I am well pleased
اي الروح القدس نزل بشكل جسماني مثل الحمامه
اما بخصوص التجسد اقول مره اخري التجسد هو مثل تجسد المسيح لان الاهوت اتحد بالناسوت اتحادا تاما بالنفس و الروح و الجسد
و ضهور الروح هو مثل ضهور الرب في العليقه المشتعله لموسي فالرب لم يتحد بالشجره اقنوميا 
و اما بخصوص التجسد
انا شرحت لك الكلمات اليونانيه الاصليه للانجيل
و اثبت لك اختلاف الكلمات
فالاولي تعني ضهور
و الثانيه تعني اتحاد
فاذا اردت ان نتناقش حول التجسد افتح موضوع لحده لكي لا نشتت موضوعنا الحالي


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يونيو 2011)

*لو مبطلتش جهل وتخلف وتقعد هنا صاغر عند اقدام معلمينك تتعلم منهم هبلغ عنك تتطرد برا
مين قال ان الروح اتجسد يا جاهل
هاتلى مسيحى فى العالم كان ما كان قال ان دا تجسد للروح

*


----------



## شهاب ثاقب (8 يونيو 2011)

*جاوب على كل المشاركه ولا تختار جزئيه*

* معينه **وتزهب اليها لمجرد ظنك وجود مخرج*

* فيها فنتشتت** عن أصل الموضوع *

*لنضع النصين بجوار بعضهم ونستنبط منهم المعنى*

*( وكان الكلمة الله ) ( والكلمة صار جسداً ) *

*1- جسدتم الله فجعلتم الله والجسد شئ واحد أى ما يحدث للجسد يحدث لله*
*2- النص يقول الله الكلمه ولا يوجد شئ عن الروح القدس  فدل عن انفصال الروح*
*3- صار تدل على التغير والتبديل والانفصال قبل التجسد*
*4- باقى النص يقول والكلمه كان عند الله فأصبحت الكلمه شئ والله أخر بالنسبه للكلمه*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يونيو 2011)

> *1- جسدتم الله فجعلتم الله والجسد شئ واحد أى ما يحدث للجسد يحدث لله*


*لا يا محمدى يا جاهل 
كيان ابن الله المتجسد كيان واحد بلا افتراق
كيان بيه تمايز طبيعتين متحدتين
حينما اقول ان ابن الله قام باى عمل بشرى فينسب للكيان الواحد ومعروف من قام بها من الطبعتين المتحدين
لما اقول ان شهاب ثاقب مات واتكل على الله
فالموت ينسب لكيانك انت كانسان واحد
لكن معروف ان جسدك هو اللى مات وروحك لا تموت
*


> *2- النص يقول الله الكلمه ولا يوجد شئ عن الروح القدس  فدل عن انفصال الروح*


*احنا هنلعب يا ياض ولا ايه
يوحنا بيتكلم عن شخص الكلمة وعلاقته بالاب وطبيعة شخصه فى الذات الالهية
ماعلاقة الروح القدس وشخصه واقنومه بالموضوع؟؟؟؟؟
احنا هنعيل ولا ايه*


> *صار تدل على التغير والتبديل والانفصال قبل التجسد*


*يعنى ايه قبل التجسد؟؟؟؟؟
هو قبل التجسد كان فى جسد علشان يبقى منفصل اصلا
التجسد حادث فى ملئ الزمن ولا وجود له قبل ان يحل روح الله على مريم
ثانيا كلمة اجنيتو باليونانى معناها الحرفى كون 
الترجمة الحرفية الكلمة كون جسدا
وتعنى جاء الى الوجود
وتخص الله حينما يتحرك الله من سرمديته الازلية ليتعامل مع البشر فى العالم المادى
راجع قاموس سترونج
**Thus it is used for God's actions as emerging from eternity and becoming (showing themselves) in time (physical space
*

> *باقى النص يقول والكلمه كان عند الله فأصبحت الكلمه شئ والله أخر بالنسبه للكلمه*


*الكلمة عند الله
يعنى الكلمة فى علاقة وشركة ازلية مع الله فى تمايز اقنومى بين الاب وكلمته 
المعية ليست انفصالا بل تميزا وشركة 
وانا شرحت دا فى فيديو منفصل كلمة كلمة فى النص دا ياريت تبقى تراجعه 
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (8 يونيو 2011)

*1 في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله* 2 هذا كان في البدء عند الله* 3 كل شيء به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان
يوحنا 1 : 1- 3
يعنى وكمان بتدلس على النص التص قدامك
وكان الكلمة الله
وكان الكلمة الله
وكان الكلمة الله
كررتهالك علشان التكرار بيعلم مين أكيد مش الشطار
*


----------



## babac4 (9 يونيو 2011)

استازى سمعان الغيروانى                        :اجبنى            اجبنى اجبنى       هل كان المسيح ياكل الطعام


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (9 يونيو 2011)

إفهم معنى التجسد الأول وبعدها إسأل الأسئلة دى حتى لانبدأ معك من الصفر


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (24 يونيو 2011)

*المسيح كما فهمنا من الكتاب انه ممسوح من الروح القدس  ولكن هل هي تلك الاجابه   علي فانا سازهب معك الي ما تريده انا لا اعلم شيئ عن تعاليم المسيح بكوني مسلما وقرات في الكتاب المقدس  ورايت هذا  *
*ان السيد المسيح  ينفي السجود لغير الله  ولا يسجد الي ابليس  وذهبت بعيدا جدا عن الموضوع ابليس و عيسي ( الله ) سويا لا ثالث لهم  يجرب من الشيطان الله يجرب من مخلوق خلقه  كيف هذا اليس في مقدور الله ان يهلك ابليس ويخرصة  ان موقف ابليس هذا يؤكد علي ان السيد المسيح مرسل من عند الله رسول ونبي وليس اله  فالله هو الله ولا اله غير الله   ولقد ذكر ايضا  انا الله قال لموسي لقد جعلتك اله لبني اسرائيل وهارون نبيا فهل موسي اله    كل سؤال اسئله وسئله قبلي كثيرون  افتحوا كتابكم واظهروا ايه يقول فيها السيد المسيح انا الله   هل يخجل من قولها  ام ينكر نفسه خوفا من بني اسرائيل لكي لا يقتلوه  لقد اتهمتم افضل رسول واعظم رسول بشيئ لم يقوله ولا يتفوه به ابدا  وسيقول في تلك الساعة لمن يقول له يارب  اغربوا عن وجهي يا فعلي الاثام  اني حتي لا اعرفكم *


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يونيو 2011)

*شوف انا مش هجيب اجابة من برا هجيب الاجابة من كلامك
اولا ابليس جرب يسوع لانه شابهنا فى كل شئ وخضع للتجربة امام ابليس ككمثل عنا وغلب لاجلنا 
فهو لم يجرب الله فى جوهره
هو جرب الله المتانس فى طبيعتنا
بالنسبة لموضوع موسى ردينا عليه ومش بكرر الموضوع تانى
تعالى بقة انت بتقول المسيح مقلش انا رب او اله
وفى نفس كلامك الحمضان جبت دليل انه قال انه رب 
*


> *وسيقول في تلك الساعة لمن يقول له يارب  اغربوا عن وجهي يا فعلي الاثام  اني حتي لا اعرفكم *


*تعالى نشوف يسوع قال ايه وهل انت دلست على كلامه كعادة المسلمين ام لا
**21 «لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.*
*22 كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟*
*23 فَحِينَئِذٍ أُصَرِّحُ لَهُمْ: إِنِّي لَمْ أَعْرِفْكُمْ قَطُّ! اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا فَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ!*
*يا سبحان الله نفس النص اللى انت بتستشهد بيه يسوع فيه بيعلن ربوبيته على كل الخليقة فى يوم الدينونة
فهو يقول مش كل اللى هيقولى يارب فى ذلك اليوم اللى هو يوم الدينونة هيدخل الملكوت فقط من يفعل ارادة الاب
كتير هيقولوا باسمك تنبانا واخرجنا شياطين وعملنا قوات 
وهيقولهم اذهبوا عنى يلا ملاعين لا اعرفكم
ليييييييييييه؟
لانهم لم يفعلوا ارادة ابيه* *وكان ايمانهم بالمسيح ايمان ظاهرى*
*وما هى ارادة الاب*
*يسوع حكلنا مثل وضلحنا بيه ارادة الاب*
*«مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ؟ كَانَ لإِنْسَانٍ ابْنَانِ، فَجَاءَ إِلَى الأَوَّلِ وَقَالَ: يَا ابْنِي، اذْهَب الْيَوْمَ اعْمَلْ فِي كَرْمِي.*
*29 فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ: مَا أُرِيدُ. وَلكِنَّهُ نَدِمَ أَخِيرًا وَمَضَى.*
*30 وَجَاءَ إِلَى الثَّاني وَقَالَ كَذلِكَ. فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ: هَا أَنَا يَا سَيِّدُ. وَلَمْ يَمْضِ.*
*31 فَأَيُّ الاثْنَيْنِ عَمِلَ إِرَادَةَ الأَبِ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «الأَوَّلُ». قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ*
*من يعمل فى كرمة الاب وحتى ولو رفض فى البداية هو من نفذ ارادة الاب وهو المستحق للملكوت 
والاب اراد ايضا ان كل من يؤمن بالابن له حياة ابدية
**لأَنَّ هذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الابْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ*
*شوفت من كلامك انت لاقينا يسوع بيعلن ربوبيته وانت مش دريان ومنصوب عليك من شلة جهلة *


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (24 يونيو 2011)

*الم تعلم انه كان هناك فيلسوف اغريقي اسمه فايلو هو من تلفظ بهذه العبارة في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمه كان عند الله كتبها في فلسفته ونسخها القديس يوحنا في انجيله  فان الكلمة  التي ذكرت( الله ) هل تعرف معناه   التي وردت في النص سانتيوس اي اي اله  اما معني الله فابحث عنها بالاغريقيه وحدد مهعناها *
*هل معني هذا ان السيد المسيح كان كلمه   فيكف يقول المسيح  لليهود  قبل ان يكون ابراهيم كنت انا  هل كان كلمه  ولما (كلمه) اليس المسيح متحدا مع الله قبل التجسد كيف يكون كلمه  ان العبارت التي تسوقونها هي التي توقعكم في هذا من الطوائف المسيحية من يقول ان المسيح مساويا لله ما معني كلمة مساويا *
*انه له نفس الصفات والقدرات اليس كذلك  وولكن نسيت شيئ سيدي فان التساوي يكون بين شيئين لا شيئ واحد فهل الله يساوي نفسه*


----------



## apostle.paul (24 يونيو 2011)

*تعرف ياابنى ما مفهوم اللوغوس عند فيلو اليهودى ولا هى كلمة قرتها فى منتدى خربان وخلاص
اتفضل قولى ما هو اللوغوس عند فيلو اليهودى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يونيو 2011)

> *هل معني هذا ان السيد المسيح كان كلمه   فيكف يقول المسيح  لليهود  قبل ان يكون ابراهيم كنت انا*


*وكمان بتدلس على كلام يسوع سيدك وتخلى الفعل ايمى فى زمن الماضى فى حين انه فى زمن المضارع التام*
*هو قال انا كنت ولا كائن*


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (25 يونيو 2011)

*وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي  هذه الايه انت ذكرتها لتسبت بها الوهيه المسيح  فهل تفضلت وقلت لي ما معني المعزي بالاغريقية   ومن هو المعزي الذي يرسله المسيح وارجو ان تكمل الايات التي تتحدث عن المعزي وصفاته*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 يونيو 2011)

> *وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ، رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي هذه الايه انت ذكرتها لتسبت بها الوهيه المسيح فهل تفضلت وقلت لي ما معني المعزي بالاغريقية ومن هو المعزي الذي يرسله المسيح وارجو ان تكمل الايات التي تتحدث عن المعزي وصفاته*



*تعالى نكمل ونشوف الايات التى تم ذكر فيها عن المعزى *

*لنبدأ اولا ذكر الايات من العهد الجديد التى تقول لنا من هو روح الحق .*

الباراقليط تعنى المعزى او الشفيع ..
لنرى من هو المعزى . فالمعزى له 9 صفات مذكورة فى كلام المسيح .

فالمسيح نفسه اوضح من هو المعزى فقال .
1- المعزى هو ابدى .. ويمكث معنا الى الابد .


*( يوحنا 14: 16 ) *وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّيًا آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، 
*( يوحنا 14: 17 ) *رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. 


المعزى الاول كان المسيح .. ولكن المسيح قال لهم واوضح لهم انه سيمكث معهم اياما قليلة على الارض . فوعدهم بمعزى اخر يبقى معهم للابد


2- المعزى لن يرى بالعين المجردة . ولهذا لا يقبله الناس الغير مؤمنين لانهم يشكون بوجوده.

*( يوحنا 14: 17 ) *رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. 

فهل محمد كان مختفى والناس لا تراه !؟
الاية السابقة لا تنطبق على انسان !؟ ، وانما تنطبق على روح الله القدوس الذى ينكر المسلمين وجوده لانهم لا ولن يروه طالما كانوا فى الظلمة 


3- الروح القدس يمكث فينا وبداخلنا.

( يوحنا 14: 17 ) رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. 

 
4- مرسل من عند الاب ، وباسم المسيح تم ارساله.

*( يوحنا 14: 26 ) *وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي،الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ، الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي، فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَ يُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ.

الذى ارسله هو الآب ، فهل يؤمن المسلمين بان الله ثالوث ؟
سيتم ارساله باسم المسيح ، فهل محمد مرسل باسم المسيح ؟


5- المعزى يعلمنا ويذكرنا بكل ما قاله المسيح لنا . ( اى يذكرنا بتعاليمه وكلامه وتعامله مع البشر )

( يوحنا 15: 26 ) وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ،رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. 

هل تكلم محمد عن تعاليم المسيح !؟ ، لايعرف تعاليم المسيح السامية الا المسيحيين والذى يعمل بداخلهم روح الله القدوس المرشد .

6- المسيح هو مرسل المعزى .. وهو مرسله من عند الاب .
( يوحنا 15: 26 ) وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ،رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. 
 
7- المعزى هو روح الحق = روح الله القدوس
( يوحنا 15: 26 ) وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ،رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. 

8- المعزى ينبثق من عند الآب . منبثق من الله ولكنه غيرمخلوق

( يوحنا 15: 26 ) وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ،رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. 


9- المعزى يشهد للمسيح .
( يوحنا 15: 26 ) وَمَتَى جَاءَ الْمُعَزِّي الَّذِي سَأُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الآبِ،رُوحُ الْحَقِّ، الَّذِي مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ يَنْبَثِقُ، فَهُوَ يَشْهَدُ لِي. 
 
هذا وقد حدد المسيح وقت مجيئ المعزى بدقة . 

*( يوحنا 16: 7 ) *لكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الْحَقَّ: إِنَّهُ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ أَنْ أَنْطَلِقَ، لأَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ أَنْطَلِقْ لاَ يَأْتِيكُمُ الْمُعَزِّي، وَلكِنْ إِنْ ذَهَبْتُأُرْسِلُهُ إِلَيْكُمْ. 


فاثناء وجود المسيح مع تلاميذه ( بعد موت الجسد و القيامة من الموت .. اى اثناء ظهوراته ) اوصاهم بعدم بدأ الكرازة الا بعد نوال الروح القدس

*( اعمال 1: 4 ) *وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَمِعٌ مَعَهُمْ أَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يَبْرَحُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ، بَلْ يَنْتَظِرُوا «مَوْعِدَ الآبِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنِّي، 

*( لوقا 24: 49 ) *وَهَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ مَوْعِدَ أَبِي. فَأَقِيمُوا فِي مَدِينَةِ أُورُشَلِيمَ إِلَى أَنْ تُلْبَسُوا قُوَّةً مِنَ الأَعَالِي». 


المقصود بـ تلبسون قوة .. اى تنالون الروح القدس ( كما سيتضح فى الاية القادمة )

واكمل المسيح كلامه قائلا .
*( اعمال 1: 8 )* لكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ،وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُودًا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ». 

فتنفذ كلام المسيح وحل الروحالقدس على التلاميذ يوم الخمسين

اعمال 2
1 وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مَعًا بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ،
2 وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌكَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ الْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ، 
3 وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌكَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ. 
4 وَامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ،وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا. 

*فبعد ذهاب المعزى الاول اى المسيح الذى مكث فقط على الارض مدة بسيطة نسبيا ثم صعد للسموات , اعطانا المعزى الاخر الابدى ( الروح القدس ) الذى يمكث فينا حتى الان والى الابد.*


لن اكتفى بهذا .. سنرجع معا الى العهدالقديم لنرى نبوات عن ارسالية الروح القدس الى العالم.
*لنبدأ بذكر الايات من العهد القديم التى تقول لنا من هو روح الحق .*

المتكلم هنا هو المسيا ( المسيح ) الآتى الى العالم .

*( اشعياء 48: 16 )* تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ. 

1- المسيح يقول انه موجود منذ الازل ( لاهوت ) . 
2- هذة الاية تتكلم عن المعزى الاول المُرسل ( المسيح = الله المتجسد ) والمعزى الاخر المُرسل ( الروح القدس = روح الله )


يقول الله ايضا فى سفر يوئيل النبى
يوئيل 2
*28* وَيَكُونُ بَعْدَ ذلِكَ أَنِّي أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي عَلَى كُلِّ بَشَرٍ، فَيَتَنَبَّأُ بَنُوكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ، وَيَحْلَمُ شُيُوخُكُمْ أَحْلاَمًا، وَيَرَى شَبَابُكُمْ رُؤًى. 
*29 *وَعَلَى الْعَبِيدِ أَيْضًا وَعَلَى الإِمَاءِ أَسْكُبُ رُوحِي فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ، 

والان افتح سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الثانى لترى كيف تحقق هذا الامر ..


فالعهد القديم والعهد الجديد كلاهما يشهد بان روح الحق المُرسل هو روح الله القدوس الذى لا يعترف المسلمين بوجوده لانهم لا يروه، بالظبط كما قال المسيح
( يوحنا 14: 17 ) رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. 

وهتفضل متعرفهوش ، لحد ما تعرف من هو المسيح اولا .


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (25 يونيو 2011)

*ان كلام الله لا يحتاج الي تاويل ولا تفسير ولا نفسرة حسب اهواء مهينه او لتقر فكرة معينه فانت تقر في ردك علي ان ابليس كان يجرب ويعرف  اعترفت ان المسيح انسان كامل  وهذا ما نحاول مرار وتكرارا ان ننقله لكم المسيح انسان وليس اله انسان خلق بمعجزة من الله بكلمه من الله  وليس هو كلمة وليس الكلمة تتحول الي جسد في احشاء مريم  كثير ما نسمع اراءكم في المنتدي ان السيد المسيح هو خالق  فهل يعقل ان الابن يخلق امه مريم   ان السيد المسيح مرسل من قبل الله ودائما ما كان يردد ان الله ارسله  فهل الله يرسل نفسه ارسله انسان بجسد وروح مثل طبيعة البشر اجمعين  وحتي بعد خروجه من القبر بعد الصلب( الذي لم يعرف حتي الان من الذي دحرج الحجر من علي القبر لخروج المسيح ) خرج كما هو بالجسد والروح وليس روحا اثبت لتلميذة ذلك عندما ارتعبوا وخافوا ظنا منهم انهم راو شبح فقال لهم انه انا هو انظروا وتحسسوا الجسد وموضع المسامير التي في يدية وطلب منهم طعام وطعم  اني اعلم انه من الصعب علي الكنيسة ان تقر بعدم الوهيه السيد المسيح وانه فدي العالم بحياة كيف هذا وهذا لم يحدث الا لفترة وجيزة جدا ليله السبت ويوم السبت وليله الاحد يعني ليلتان ويوم هل هذا هو الفداء وهل هذه هي الحياة التي افتدانا بها المخلص  لتكفير زنوب العالم فانتم تقرون ان  المسيح نهض من الاموات فلا اعلم هل الفداء كان لفترة محدودة  وهل معني الفداء ان يحكم علي الفرد بالقتل لانه جدف يكون هذا فدا   ان ما اعلمه ( وانتم تصوفون الملسمين بالجهل ) ان كلمه فداء تكون طواعيا كما فعل يونان النبي  اما السيد المسيح فلم يفعل ذلك قبض عليه اليهود وحاكموه  وقتلوه  ولقد صرغ السيد المسيح وهو علي الصليب  اله اله لما تركتني فاستجاب الله له وارسل له ملاك يقويه علي تحمل الالم  لان الذي لا يعتف به المسيحيون انه لم يمت علي الصليب ولكن سنسلم بانه مات وهذا ليس اعتقاد المسلمين  مات المسيح ( الله نفسه ) علي الصليب فمن الذي ارسل الملك اليه اذا كان هو الله ولمن صرخ يسوع هل صرخ لنفسه   افيقوا  من غفلتكم ولا تجعلوا للشيطان مكان في قلوبكم  *


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (25 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا لردك السريع جدا علي المعزي   ولقد اقريت واعترفت ان المعزي هو الروح القدس  شكرا لك ولعدم علمك بكتابك المقدس الم تعلم بان الروح القدس موجود قبل المسيح  من الذي احل علي مريم  ومن الذي عمد يسوع   ان كنت تريد اثبات لان المعزي هو رسول وليس رح الحق فارجع الي النبؤء التي عند اليهود  انهم يريدون  مسيح  واليا  ونبي  ويوحنا اعترف بانه ليس المسيح ولا اليا ولا النبي والمسيح هو المسيح واعترف المسيح واوضح بان اليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه   فمن هو النبي   اما بخصوص قولك بان المسلمين لا يعترفون بالروح القدس  الاعتراض علي انه الاقنوم الثالث لله    اما فكرنا هو امين الوحي المكلف من قبل الله وليس هو الله *


----------



## Desert Rose (25 يونيو 2011)

محمد عبدالباقي قال:


> *شكرا لردك السريع جدا علي المعزي   ولقد اقريت واعترفت ان المعزي هو الروح القدس  شكرا لك ولعدم علمك بكتابك المقدس  *



*عدم علمه هو بردو ؟؟؟؟؟
ايوة المعزى هو الروح القدس ها وبعدين ؟انت متأكد ان ده كان غرضك من السؤال عن المعزى ولا لما الاخ ابن الملك جاوبك اجابة قاطعة معرفتش تقول ايه ؟
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 يونيو 2011)

> ان كلام الله لا يحتاج الي تاويل ولا تفسير ولا نفسرة حسب اهواء مهينه


هههههههه / اضحكتنى يا رجل
هل لا يوجد فى الاسلام شئ اسمه تفاسير ، مع العلم ان التفاسير الاسلامية تختلف كل الاختلاف عن المسيحية
لان التفاسير فى المسيحية هى فى الاصل تأملات عن مواقف ودروس روحية نستخلصها من النص .
بينما فى الاسلام هى محاولة لشرح لوغارتمات موجودة ، ولذلك اشتهرت الكتب الاسلامية بعبارة (والله اعلم) ، لانهم يشرحون ما لا يفهمون 



> فانت تقر في ردك علي ان ابليس كان يجرب ويعرف اعترفت ان المسيح انسان كامل وهذا ما نحاول مرار وتكرارا ان ننقله لكم المسيح انسان وليس اله انسان


كلمة اعترف ، توحى بان شمس قال كلام لم يريد ان يقوله .
وهذا خطأ .
فطبيعة المسيح البشرية مذكورة ومعلن عنها حتى قبل مجئ المسيح بمئات السنسن (العهد القديم) ، ولكن المسلم لا يقرأ ، ويظن انه بمخه توصل الى ان المسيح انسان !!
المسيح انسان وفيه حالل الله .
يعنى الله الظاهر فى الجسد ، اما عن لماذا ظهر فى الجسد ، فهذا سؤال محترم اخر ، لا يسأله المسلمون ربما لضيق فى الافق وقلة فى التفكير .



> خلق بمعجزة من الله بكلمه من الله وليس هو كلمة وليس الكلمة تتحول الي جسد في احشاء مريم


انت مين علشان تنفى كلام الله المعلن فى الانجيل !؟
وفين كلامك اللى هيخلينى نغير اعتقادنا .



> كثير ما نسمع اراءكم في المنتدي ان السيد المسيح هو خالق فهل يعقل ان الابن يخلق امه مريم


الله خالق للبشر ، واختار احدهم ليجئ متجسدا عن طريقه لاداء مهمة معينة . ولهذا كانت مريم عذراء وجاء المسيح منها بمعجزة ، افلا تعقلون .



> ان السيد المسيح مرسل من قبل الله ودائما ما كان يردد ان الله ارسله فهل الله يرسل نفسه ارسله


نعم ، المسيح مُرسل من الله وهو الله 
زى ما ممكن تكتب جواب ، وتقوم تلبس هدومك والكاب بتاعك وتوصله لحد بيت الشخص اللى هتوصله الرسالة

الله اخذ جسد انسان ، واتى للعالم وارسل لنا الرسالة التى كتبها بنفسه ، اما عن لماذا اخذ الله جسد ودم او لماذا لم يرسل شخص بتلك الرسالة اى الفداء ، فهذا سؤال اخر ، لم تطرحه انت



> انسان بجسد وروح مثل طبيعة البشر اجمعين وحتي بعد خروجه من القبر بعد الصلب( الذي لم يعرف حتي الان من الذي دحرج الحجر من علي القبر لخروج المسيح )


الملائكة هى التى دحرجت القبر ، كما ان الله الفدار يرسل الملائكة مثلا لتوصيل رسالة (بالرغم من قدرة الله)
كذلك الله ارسل الملائكة لدحرجة الحجر ، ليعلن عن قيامته وتمام الفداء



> خرج كما هو بالجسد والروح وليس روحا اثبت لتلميذة ذلك عندما ارتعبوا وخافوا ظنا منهم انهم راو شبح فقال لهم انه انا هو انظروا وتحسسوا الجسد وموضع المسامير التي في يدية وطلب منهم طعام وطعم


جسد ممجد ، وليس جسد عادى . ولهذا فهو لا يخضع لقوانين المادة .
فالمسيح ظهر لتلاميذه فى العليقة وهى مغلقة تماما . وظهرفى الوسط . اى ظهور بجسده الممجد . كما انه ظهر كثيرا منا لعدم لتلاميذه فى ايام الظهورات بعد القيامة




> اني اعلم انه من الصعب علي الكنيسة ان تقر بعدم الوهيه السيد المسيح وانه فدي العالم بحياة كيف هذا وهذا لم يحدث الا لفترة وجيزة جدا ليله السبت ويوم السبت وليله الاحد يعني ليلتان ويوم هل هذا هو الفداء وهل هذه هي الحياة التي افتدانا بها المخلص لتكفير زنوب العالم


هراءات .
ما علاقة الايام بالفداء ، هو اى حاجة تفكر فيها دون تركيز وادراك ، تقوم كاتبها وخلاص .

الفداء هو الموت ببراءة فى سبيل انقاذ اخر يستحق الموت . زى ذبيحة ال\براهيم التى كان يهم لتقديمها وقتلها عوضا عن ابنه .
فالخروف البرئ مات عوضا عن الابن المستحق للموت .
هذا هو ملخص بسيط جدا عن معنى الفداء . ولواردت الاستزادة اطلب فى قسم الاسئلة وسنعلمك عن عيد الضحية التى تعيج به ولا تفهمه .
مع علاقة الفداء بالايام ال3 التى قضاها المسيح فى القبر ؟؟

طبعا ، لو انت دارس هتعرف ليه المسيح قعد 3 ايام ، وان فى كل يوم فيهم كان هناك عيد يهودى من ايام موسى النبى ، وكل واحد يرمز للمسيح الفادى من جهة .
ولكن طبعا انت لا تعرف الاساسيات فكيف ستعلم عن اعياج اليهود او النبوات التى قيلت عن الايام ال3 او كلام المسيح عن ذلك قبل موته .





> فانتم تقرون ان المسيح نهض من الاموات فلا اعلم هل الفداء كان لفترة محدودة وهل معني الفداء ان يحكم علي الفرد بالقتل لانه جدف يكون هذا فدا ان ما اعلمه


كلامك يدل على انك لا تعرف اى حرف عن الفداء ، لا منطق ولا شئ استطيع ان اعلق عليه .
تعالى وتعلم بدل من ان تخرف يا عزيزى.




> ( وانتم تصوفون الملسمين بالجهل )


طبعا جهلاء ، فى الدين يقولون (الله اعلم)
وفى العلم ، هم اكثر الدول تخلف
وفى القراءة اقلهم .
وينكرون كلام الله السابق ويضعونه تحت ارجلهم . (التوراة والانجيل) .
بالتأكيد هم اجهل خلق الله .
ودليل اضافى هو ردك هذا الخالى من اى حجة ودليل بل ملئ بالخرافات والجهالات وانعدام المنطق




> ان كلمه فداء تكون طواعيا كما فعل يونان النبي اما السيد المسيح فلم يفعل ذلك قبض عليه اليهود وحاكموه وقتلوه ولقد صرغ السيد المسيح وهو علي الصليب اله اله لما تركتني فاستجاب الله له





> وارسل له ملاك يقويه علي تحمل الالم لان الذي لا يعتف به المسيحيون انه لم يمت علي الصليب ولكن سنسلم بانه مات وهذا ليس اعتقاد المسلمين مات المسيح ( الله نفسه ) علي الصليب فمن الذي ارسل الملك اليه اذا كان هو الله ولمن صرخ يسوع هل صرخ لنفسه افيقوا من غفلتكم ولا تجعلوا للشيطان مكان في قلوبكم



طالما لا تعرف عادات اليهود ، فالزم الصمت واسأل من هو اكبر منك (علما) .
المسيح كاهن . وهو الذى تكلم عنه داود بالروح مزمور (كاهن للابد على رتبة ملكى صادق)
من عادات الكهنة ان يذكروا اول المزمور (كلمتين او 3) فيقول الشعب ويردد وراء الكاهن .
وهنا قال المسيح ككاهن (الهى الهى لماذا تركتنى) وهو بداية مزمور 22 ، ليجعل اليهود يقرأون مزمور 22 والذى نسميه نحن المزمور المسيانى لانه اكتر نص تكلم بتفصيل ممل عن كيفية موت المسيح على الصليب . اقرأ وتعلم وردد المزمور ولا تكن كاليهود الذين لم يفهموا ما قاله المسيح الكاهن على الصليب .

المسيح مات جسديا ، بانفصال الجسد عن الروح ، ولكن لاهوته اساسا مالئ الكون لانه الله . ولهذا قام ذاتيا من الموت فى الوقت الذى اراده اى بعد 3 ايام .


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 يونيو 2011)

*



شكرا لردك السريع جدا علي المعزي ولقد اقريت واعترفت ان المعزي هو الروح القدس 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ماحنا بنقول كدا بقالنا 2000 سنة ، لكن المسلمين بيقولو انها تنطبق على انسان !!*
*



شكرا لك ولعدم علمك بكتابك المقدس الم تعلم بان الروح القدس موجود قبل المسيح من الذي احل علي مريم ومن الذي عمد يسوع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هههههههههههه*
*بجد ضحكتنى وهتضحك الناس عليك .*
*طبعا الروح القدس هو روح الله الموجود منذ الازل (عارف يعنى ايه ازل؟)*

*وعلشان كده انا جبتلك ايات من العهدا القديم تتكلم عن الروح القدس فى ردى عن من هو المعزى .*
*ولكن حتى ردى لم تقرأه او لم تفهمه !!*

*انتم امة لا تقرأ ابدا وان قرأت لا تفهم .وهذة ستكون سبب مصيبتكم امام الله يوم الدين*


> *ان كنت تريد اثبات لان المعزي هو رسول وليس رح الحق فارجع الي النبؤء التي عند اليهود انهم يريدون مسيح واليا ونبي ويوحنا اعترف بانه ليس المسيح ولا اليا ولا النبي والمسيح هو المسيح واعترف المسيح واوضح بان اليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه فمن هو النبي اما بخصوص قولك بان المسلمين لا يعترفون بالروح القدس الاعتراض علي انه الاقنوم الثالث لله اما فكرنا هو امين الوحي المكلف من قبل الله وليس هو الله *


*اى بطيخ بيتقال .*
*اليهود انتظروا النبى الذى تكلم عنه موسى النبى ، ولكن لم يعلموا ان هذا النبى هو المسيح المخلص الذى انتظروه بفارغ الصبر .*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 يونيو 2011)

الغريب انك لم تعلق على ردى بخصوص المعزى رقم 31 .   #*31*
ولم تقول لى ، اخطأت هنا وهنا ، والصحيح كذا وكذا .

فهل هذا اشارة لانك لم تكن تعلم من هو المعزى اى الروح القدس واصبخت تعلم الان انه روح الله القدوس .
نشكر ربنا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يونيو 2011)

طبعاً أنت لم ترد على مداخلتى رقم 5 ، ولكن كالمعتاد دخل واحد آخر وبعثَّر الموضوع للتغطية عن عدم الرد

فإرجع لها أولاً : ورابطها هو : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2833611&postcount=5

وأما عن تعبير : الكلمة صار جسداً ، فإنها تعنى أنه تجسَّد

فالكلمة فى أصلها لا تعنى : تحوَّل إلى  ، بل تعنى : عمل كذا أو فعل كذا 
فهى تعنى : تجسَّد

++++
ومع ذلك فلا تقطع الحوار السابق ولا تنسيه ، فمداخلة زميلك لم تنسينا ما قلناه ، وأنا متيقن أنك أيضاً لم تنساه

فواصل الحوار من حيث قطعتموه


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (25 يونيو 2011)

والأيات الأخرى تقول بذلك أيضاً ، أى أنه حلول فى الجسد وليس تحوُّل إلى جسد ، مثل : [فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت]

++ ولكننا لا نريد التوَّسع فى هذه النقطة الثانية ، قبل الإنتهاء من مناقشة النقطة الأولى التى بعثرها زميلك ، والمردود عنها فى مداخلة رقم 5 المنوه عنها فى مداخلتى السابقة

فما دمت تطلب الحق لوجه الحق وحده ، فلا تتغاضى عن ردودنا السابقة


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (25 يونيو 2011)

*هل تقر وتعترف بان النبي المقصود في نبؤة اليهود هو المسيح  اذا صدق رسول الله صلي اله عليه وسلم فانه لم يقل الا هذا انه رسول الله ونبيه الي بني اسرائيل *
*ثانيا انسان مثلك له قدرة الرد والعلم الذي عندك هل يعقل ان تقول عن ردود الاخرين بطيخ  *
*هذا قدرنا نحن معشر المسلمين نسمع سب وقزف علي رسولنا الكريم ووصفه بانه كذاب علما بانه عظم ومجد المسيح في الكتاب الذي تدعون انه من تاليفه ومقتبس من النصوص السابقه *
*فالمعزي يا سيدي الفاضل لا يتكلم الا بما يوصي به الله  ويمجد المسيح فهل الروح القدس يمدح نفسه اليس الروح والاب والابن واحد  ولما صعد المسيح وعاد ثانيا معازيا ان كان الروح والابن والابن واحد فلما الصعود والنزول مرة ثانية بلقب اخر معازي لا ادري باي شيئ تتحدث ان كان السيد المسيح هو الله فلما كل هذا  لما التحول والتجسد والروحنه ولماذ لا يتكلم غير تلك الديانه عن هذا النوع لقد قال الله لمسي في منتهي الصراحة اللفظية جعلتك اله لبني اسرائيل مع ذلك فهو عبدا لله ولم يقول بني اسرائيل ان موسي اله و ان المعازي وهو الشفيع  هو الذي يشفع ويدافع عن امته  وستعلمون غدا  من يكذب ويفتري ومن يكتب الكتاب بيديه ويقول هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (25 يونيو 2011)

> *هل تقر وتعترف بان النبي المقصود في نبؤة اليهود هو المسيح اذا صدق رسول الله صلي اله عليه وسلم فانه لم يقل الا هذا انه رسول الله ونبيه الي بني اسرائيل *



*انا عامل بحث كامل تام عن تحقق مواصفات النبى المذكور فى المسيح وليس محمد .*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=114319*

*انا متأكد انك لن تقرأ ، هذا ما تعودته من المسلمين . ناقشنى هناك فيما تريد .*
*وان كنت تظن اننا لا نقول ان المسيح نبى ، فأنت مخطأ*
*المسيح نبى ورسول . لان النبى تعنى يتنبأ بقدرة الله . والرسول انه مرسل من الله .*
*وكلاهما ينطبق على المسيح (الكلمة المتجسد)*



> *ثانيا انسان مثلك له قدرة الرد والعلم الذي عندك هل يعقل ان تقول عن ردود الاخرين بطيخ *
> *هذا قدرنا نحن معشر المسلمين نسمع سب وقزف علي رسولنا الكريم ووصفه بانه كذاب علما بانه عظم ومجد المسيح في الكتاب الذي تدعون انه من تاليفه ومقتبس من النصوص السابقه *


*ما كتبته ليس رد ، وانما تهيأات ، او لغبطة الانسان لما بيكون لسا صاحى من النوم ، بيقول حاجات غير منطقية ساعات .*

*عندما ترد ، فمن المتوقع ان تتكلم بدليل وليس بمخيلات غريبة شاذة غير مدعومة بشئ.*
*وبعدين حضرتك قلت (وارجو ان تكمل الايات التي تتحدث عن المعزي وصفاته )*
*وهذا ما فعلته فى الرد 31 ، فاذا بحضرتك لم تقرأ . وقفزت على نقطة اخرى .*



> *فالمعزي يا سيدي الفاضل لا يتكلم الا بما يوصي به الله ويمجد المسيح فهل الروح القدس يمدح نفسه اليس الروح والاب والابن واحد ولما صعد المسيح وعاد ثانيا معازيا ان كان الروح والابن والابن واحد فلما الصعود والنزول مرة ثانية بلقب اخر معازي لا ادري باي شيئ تتحدث ان كان السيد المسيح هو الله فلما كل هذا لما التحول والتجسد والروحنه ولماذ لا يتكلم غير تلك الديانه*


*استنتاج خاطئ ، طالما المعلومات التى تبنى عليها خاطئة*
*الله واحد نعم . الله هو الاب والابن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد .*
*لكن لكل اقنوم خواصه المتميزة. ابحث واقرأ اكثر عن مفهوم الثالوث المسيحى .*


> *عن هذا النوع لقد قال الله لمسي في منتهي الصراحة اللفظية جعلتك اله لبني اسرائيل مع ذلك فهو عبدا لله ولم يقول بني اسرائيل ان موسي اله *


*طبعا لم يقول اليهود ذلك ، بالرغم من اننا نملك نفس الاية (العهد القديم اليهودى هو داخل الكتاب المقدس)*
*وذلك لان كلا اليهود والمسيحيين يعلمون معنى الاية جيدا ، فهم لا يخرجون الاية من وسط بيئتها ، ويشذون فى تفكيرهم .*

*وان كنت تريد ان تعلم معنى الاية كما فهمها اليهود والمسيحيين . فمرحب بك فى قسم الاسئلة .*
*ولتعلم ان هذة الاية من اروع ايات العهد القديم ، ومن الممكن كتابة كتب فيها . وانا مستعد اناقشها معاك واخليك تفهمها .*
*



			ان المعازي وهو الشفيع هو الذي يشفع ويدافع عن امته وستعلمون غدا من يكذب ويفتري ومن يكتب الكتاب بيديه ويقول هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**بالطبع الزمن سيكشف ، ولكن ان كنا ننتظر ونعتمد على الزمن ، فى حين اننا لا ندرس ولا ندقق ولا نقارن . فالايام القادمة ستكون لعنة لنا .*

*بدون دراسة وبحث ، لن تصل لله .*
*الله موجود لمن يبحث عنه يا أخى العزيز ، ولذلك تجد المسيحيين يدققون ويدرسون كل شئ ، حتى الاديان الوثنية كالاسلام .*

*سعيد بمداخلتك الاخيرة .*
*واتمنى ان تتنازل عن مقعد الدارس ، وتجلس على مقعد المتعلم ، وصدقنى هتستفاد . *
*لتتعلم اكتر ، نحن بانتظارك فى قسم الاسئلة*
*ربنا يحميك وينور عقلك .*


----------



## بايبل333 (25 يونيو 2011)

*أخ **محمد عبدالباقي* * طلب :*

*ما رايك فى حوار بينى وبينك حول النبوات فى الكتاب المقدس عن نبى الآسلام محمد هل هى صحيحة انها نبوات عن نبى الآسلام محمد *
*سوف اثبت لك بكل يقين انة لا يوجد ذلك نهائى :*
*ابعث لى رابط لعلمى انك موافق ام لا .*
*تحياتى*


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (26 يونيو 2011)

*تحت امرك علي الرحب والسعة   وندعوا الله ان يظهر الحق في هذا الحوار  الذي اتمني من الله ان يكون بناء ومثمر  ولا نبغي غير وجه الله تعالي    love_worled33  دا الاميل لنتناقش  علي الياهو*


----------



## حنا السرياني (26 يونيو 2011)

محمد عبدالباقي قال:


> *تحت امرك علي الرحب والسعة   وندعوا الله ان يظهر الحق في هذا الحوار  الذي اتمني من الله ان يكون بناء ومثمر  ولا نبغي غير وجه الله تعالي    love_worled33  دا الاميل لنتناقش  علي الياهو*


اولا الاخ بايبل عنده مناضره و لايستطيع ان يفتح مناضرتين في نفس الوقت
ثانيا يجب ان تكون مشاركاتك اكثر من مئه مشاركه لكي تسطيع ان تناضر عضو مسيحي في هذا المنتدي
ثالثا اطلب ان يكون حوارك معي انا اصغر و اخطئ عبد للمسيح
رابعا المناضره ستكون في قسم المناضرات و ليس علي الياهو


----------

